# Nero Multimedia Suite 10 [Review]



## NewsBytes (Oct 26, 2010)

Nero is perhaps the best-known application for       burning discs,   and is possibly the most comprehensive suite of       applications for   this purpose. While it has its roots as a disc       burning application   the newer versions of Nero have increasingly       focused on   multimedia and the latest version 10 is no exception.
Nero Multimedia Suite 10 is a bundle of three       main application   suites, Nero Burning Rom for burning media; Nero       Vision Xtra for   video editing; and ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

